# Fuente de poder inalambrica con interruptor de pie



## nudosteel (Abr 8, 2006)

Hola... mi nombre es julian zerpa, un saludos a todos en este foro...trabajo con modelado de esculturas y moldes de resina, mi equipo consta de una fuente de poder variable con un cable conector a un dremel y este conectado a un pedal de pie con cable hacia la fuente de poder, se comporta como un pulsador al pisarlo el activa el dremel para poder trabajar en el moldeado...

Mi pregunta es: existe la posibilidad  de volver inalambrico este equipo? me explico sera posible que el pedal fuera inalambrico? 

me imagino segun mi ignorancia, necesito 1 interruptor inalambrico para el pedal, y 2 sensores inalambrico uno para la fuente y otro para el dremel...???


por favor si alguien me ilustra un poco se lo agradeceria mucho... saludos desde venezuela


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 8, 2006)

nudosteel dijo:
			
		

> Hola... mi nombre es julian zerpa, un saludos a todos en este foro...trabajo con modelado de esculturas y moldes de resina, mi equipo consta de una fuente de poder variable con un cable conector a un dremel y este conectado a un pedal de pie con cable hacia la fuente de poder, se comporta como un pulsador al pisarlo el activa el dremel para poder trabajar en el moldeado...
> 
> Mi pregunta es: existe la posibilidad  de volver inalambrico este equipo? me explico sera posible que el pedal fuera inalambrico?
> 
> ...




Bueno si, puede hacerse inalámbrico, desde ultrasonidos, rf, o simplemente por luz. Pero esta este detalle, de todas maneras el pedal va a ocupar cables para la alimentación, jeje. A menos de que quiera ponerle una pial y estarla recargaando.

Saludos


----------



## nudosteel (Abr 8, 2006)

Hola EinSoldiatGott! gracias por responder y ayudarme... por favor si eres tan amable me podrias dar mas información?

Donde puedo conseguir mas información acerca de ultrasonidos, rf y luz???

me interesa saber como lograr este experimento ya q me seria mas comodo mi trabajo... me interesa de las 2 formas tanto conpilas como tambien si el pedal esta conectado a ala fuente de poder... seria feliz si el dremel estubiera inalambrico


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 8, 2006)

nudosteel dijo:
			
		

> Hola EinSoldiatGott! gracias por responder y ayudarme... por favor si eres tan amable me podrias dar mas información?
> 
> Donde puedo conseguir mas información acerca de ultrasonidos, rf y luz???
> 
> me interesa saber como lograr este experimento ya q me seria mas comodo mi trabajo... me interesa de las 2 formas tanto conpilas como tambien si el pedal esta conectado a ala fuente de poder... seria feliz si el dremel estubiera inalambrico



jeje, que bueno que le guste la usar la creatividad 

Mire, de RF acá hay un post https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=984
De ultrasonidos https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=170&highlight=ultrasonidos
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=1589&highlight=ultrasonidos
Y de un acá un ejemplo para luz visible https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/viewtopic.php?t=2177&highlight=ldr

Saludos


----------



## nudosteel (Abr 8, 2006)

Gracias EinSoldiatGott! estoy chekando los link q me enviaste!

ahora quisiera empezar por lo mas facil...quiero sustituir el cable conector de alimentacion del dremel a la fuente de poder... 

que tipo de dispositivo tendria que adquirir para empezar a experientar?? 

como se llamaria esto "puente RF" necesito 2 sensores???

adjunto abajo 2 imagenes q acabo de hacer rapidito para ilustrarlos un poco en lo que quiero hacer, claro con su ayuda por su puesto...en  FIG.1 esta el diagrama de la fuente de poder, el pedal y el dremel con sus respectivos cables conectores como normalmente esta funcionando, si pulso el pedal se acciona el dremel, si dejo de pulsar se apaga.






En la FIG.2 esta el diagrama q acabo de inventarme... quisiera nada mas sustituir el cable conector verde ( FIG.1) por 2 sensores ( ni idea de como se llamaria esto) representados por las 2 esferas verdes que seria en este caso la conexión inalambrica RF mostradas en la FIG.2




Espero que podamos experiemtar con esto y tambien espero su ayudita un saludo! y un abrazo


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Abr 9, 2006)

nudosteel dijo:
			
		

> Gracias EinSoldiatGott! estoy chekando los link q me enviaste!
> 
> ahora quisiera empezar por lo mas facil...quiero sustituir el cable conector de alimentacion del dremel a la fuente de poder...
> 
> ...




Ahhh, pero hay algo que no podrá hacer, si usted dremel funcione solo con la señal no va a ser posible, no es posible transmitir tal cantidad de energía. A fuerza va a ocupar conectarlo a la fuente de poder, lo único que podemos hacer inalámbrico es la activación.

Y si quiere empezar por algo fácil entonces no le sugiero RF sino una LDR activada por luz.

Saludos


----------



## rcarruyo (Abr 22, 2006)

hola amigo soy nuevo en el foro.

para hacer el dremer inalambrico lo primero que necesitas es un dremer a baterias.


----------



## nudosteel (Abr 23, 2006)

rcarruyo dijo:
			
		

> hola amigo soy nuevo en el foro.
> 
> para hacer el dremer inalambrico lo primero que necesitas es un dremer a baterias.




hola! que bueno ! ok vamos hacer algo.... vamos hacerlo mas facil! como puedo eliminar el pedal?

sera posible que con un sensor infrarojo que tenga el dremel al hacer un tipo decontacto con el dedo por decirlo se active?


----------



## JSegura (Abr 27, 2006)

hola amigo, soy nuevo aki, pero creo que este circuito podria ayudarte.

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/varios/proximid/ solo tienes que cambiar el led por un pequeño relevado y montar led foto diodo y el fototransistor en el dremel.

o tambien puedes montar un pequeño switc en el dremel que controle un relevador que encienda el dremel.

espero te ayude.


----------

